

Ask HN: thinking about buying a website, what would you investigate? - Zuz

Via a friend I've found a little website that is up for sale and I like it. All the obvious things have been checked and confirmed (legit, respected, traffic is certified and so forth).<p>I've also started looking into the SW itself (a sort of heavily customised drupal but no changes in core files so not a fork).<p>What else would you investigate? Not so much from a business point of view but from... any other point of view :)<p>Cheers
======
mrkmcknz
The people selling it, basic due dilligence really. Of course it totally
matters what the website is...

~~~
Zuz
thanks, that's all done and fine

------
arb99
check domain history on archive.org

check info:domain.com in google actually returns the site (if people are
selling a site and faking the pagerank (some do...) or site index, a
info:domain.com won't show the actual domain.

~~~
Zuz
thanks to you too. All done and all legit

------
paulhauggis
check to see if the domain has been blacklisted anywhere like maybe spamhaus
or something similar.

~~~
Zuz
thanks, had not thought of that

